# EMT Survival Kit



## Medic9 (Mar 8, 2009)

I have joked for awhile now about putting together a "survival kit" to be presented at the annual banquet. Well, I am the banquet committee chairman again so I am going to make a kit to keep in the squad to pass to the person having "one of those days". 
So far I have come up with a few items to include but I am open for suggestions. 
All items are going to be travel size.

Hand sanitizer for the calls that make you go ewwww
cigarettes and a lighter for the smokers
bottle of whiskey
a quarter to call someone that cares
gloves


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 8, 2009)

*Mentholatum "chapstick" for one...hides odors.*

Pair of cool wrap-around mirrored deep amber polarized shades, for when you need to keep a straight face but can't do the eyes and the mouth at the same time.B)


----------



## BEorP (Mar 8, 2009)

Are you serious about cigarettes? If people want to smoke, they can smoke... but why encourage it?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 8, 2009)

BEorP said:


> Are you serious about cigarettes? If people want to smoke, they can smoke... but why encourage it?



To ensure that they call you in the future for their COPD problems?


----------



## Aidey (Mar 8, 2009)

Maybe candy cigarettes as a nice compromise? Plus they are bound to get a laugh out of people.


----------



## reaper (Mar 8, 2009)

Aidey said:


> Maybe candy cigarettes as a nice compromise? Plus they are bound to get a laugh out of people.



No way! I can never get those things to stay lite!


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 9, 2009)

BEorP said:


> Are you serious about cigarettes? If people want to smoke, they can smoke... but why encourage it?



I don't really think the cigarettes are a great idea either, but since the OP stated they wanted to keep this "kit" on the squad, personally, I would be more concerned about the bottle of whiskey.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 9, 2009)

Medic9 said:


> I have joked for awhile now about putting together a "survival kit" to be presented at the annual banquet. Well, I am the banquet committee chairman again so I am going to make a kit to keep in the squad to pass to the person having "one of those days".
> So far I have come up with a few items to include but I am open for suggestions.
> All items are going to be travel size.
> 
> ...




The number for a good lawyer, when that EMT/Medic who drank the bottle of whiskey kills someone.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 9, 2009)

*Deep breath everybody!*


----------



## Sasha (Mar 9, 2009)

Your picture didn't work.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 9, 2009)

You could also include a cheap flask that is empty instead of the actual whiskey.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 9, 2009)

*My picture was huge and pointless*

Sort of like my retirement fund.


----------



## Silverstone (Mar 9, 2009)

*huh?*

Hearing aids.... for when the sirens/air horns blow out your ear drums.


----------



## Medic9 (Mar 9, 2009)

please go back to the original post and see that I said trial size. Ever see the small "airplane" bottles of booze??? Why doesn't it surprise me that a certain poster would start with the legal stuff. 
I have looked for candy cigarettes, they don't make them anymore. They encourage kids to "smoke". yea, whatever. The items in the box aren't going to accessable to just anyone since the box will be glued shut. If someone is so desperate that they have to break into the box for a half swallow of booze or a cigarette so stale that it disappears soon as you light it, they won't be employed long. 

I love the idea for the sunglasses. Thank you.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 9, 2009)

> I have looked for candy cigarettes, they don't make them anymore



Ice cream trucks stil have them, here.



> Ever see the small "airplane" bottles of booze???



Some people take very little alcohol to get drunk off of.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 9, 2009)

Silverstone said:


> Hearing aids.... for when the sirens/air horns blow out your ear drums.



Or just a pair of earplugs! Works on sirens, crying babies, babbling chiefs.....


----------



## Aidey (Mar 9, 2009)

Also, you can find Candy Cigarettes and all sorts of awesome old candy here.


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 9, 2009)

Medic9 said:


> please go back to the original post and see that I said trial size. Ever see the small "airplane" bottles of booze???



Regardless of the size of the bottle, or if it is in a box that is glued shut or not, any amount of alcohol inside an ambulance is a very, very bad idea.  Honestly, if you were ever to have some sort of accident and it was found, I guarentee there would be all sorts of ramifications to follow.


----------



## psychomedic (Mar 9, 2009)

you might want to throw some chocolate in there...... it does soothe the savage beast at times


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 9, 2009)

Extra padded hat, for when you demonstrate how NOT to stand in a moving ambulance.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 10, 2009)

linuss said:


> extra padded hat, for when you demonstrate how not to stand in a moving ambulance.



ha ha ha!!!!!!!! 

How come it shifts my HA HA HA into lowercase? Well, now it dosen't?


----------



## JonTullos (Mar 10, 2009)

Guys, I don't think this is meant to be serious.  I'm picking up the "it's just a joke thing" vibe.  I think it's pretty funny.  Kindda reminds me of some stuff I pulled at a former job.


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 11, 2009)

I did something similar to this for a friend at a christmas party. It included a "HazMat Kit" consisting of a turkey baster, a pair of salad tongs and a pair of dishwashing type rubber gloves.


----------



## zacdav89 (Mar 11, 2009)

You could go to a military surplus store and get a replica hand grenade or rip-off-mart toy section, for those really bad days


----------



## Hockey (Mar 11, 2009)

zacdav89 said:


> You could go to a military surplus store and get a *replica hand grenade* or rip-off-mart toy section, for those really bad days



Screw that, go with the real one for the REAL bad days


----------



## Medic9 (Mar 11, 2009)

JonTullos said:


> Guys, I don't think this is meant to be serious.  I'm picking up the "it's just a joke thing" vibe.  I think it's pretty funny.  Kindda reminds me of some stuff I pulled at a former job.




You are right, it is meant to be a joke. I don't remember saying that this would be in an ambulance. Haven't any of you ever gone to a banquet that has presented someone with a joke award? Humor in EMS can save our sanity and thats what this was meant to be.


----------



## Scout (Mar 11, 2009)

if this is going to be used

staple a pair of gloves to a card that says use in case of emergency. You never know when  a box will be empty


----------



## Sasha (Mar 11, 2009)

Medic9 said:


> You are right, it is meant to be a joke. I don't remember saying that this would be in an ambulance.



This lead people to belive it was going to be used. Me, anyway.



> Well, I am the banquet committee chairman again so I am going to make a kit to keep in the squad to pass to the person having "one of those days".


----------



## trevor1189 (Mar 11, 2009)

The thing I liked was that the cigs originally set off alarms but the alcohol didn't lol. I would rather see someone smoke a cig in between calls than take a shot.


----------



## piranah (Mar 12, 2009)

you mean you don't take a shot every once in awhile to "take the edge off"?......damn.....


                                                     ....(JOKE).....so we're clear lolol


----------



## Medic9 (Mar 12, 2009)

Sasha said:


> This lead people to belive it was going to be used. Me, anyway.



The squad is the building, a rig, bus, truck or ambulance is the vehicle.


----------



## Sapphyre (Mar 12, 2009)

Medic9 said:


> The squad is the building, a rig, bus, truck or ambulance is the vehicle.



Hmmm, not here it's not.  Here, a squad is a crew cab pick up with utility bed, which brings us our paramedics....

/me feels like being disagreeable


----------



## Sasha (Mar 12, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Hmmm, not here it's not.  Here, a squad is a crew cab pick up with utility bed, which brings us our paramedics....
> 
> /me feels like being disagreeable



Here, the Squad is the car that responds and brings supervisors or fire chiefs, depending on what you are. Stations are the buildings.


----------



## Sapphyre (Mar 12, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Here, the Squad is the car that responds and brings supervisors or fire chiefs, depending on what you are.



Oh, that's just a pickup with a camper shell, and the lights and sirens and such


----------

